# Gymkhana Seven: Hoonigan on the streets of LA



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

Ken Block's Gymkhana Seven dropped today. This latest installment from Block's Gymkhana series features a mental 845bhp, custom built, all wheel drive, 1965 wide body Mustang. Watch as Block goes all Hoonigan on the streets of LA. Happy Monday!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qanlirrRWs


----------



## Expo BMW (May 7, 2008)

Awesome video :thumbup:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Neat car and location, but after Gymkhana 1 through 6, I'm kinda bored watching a car just doing a circular burnout over and over and over and over....


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

In the old days we could get away with a little drifting on the streets but today the police are very serious about it and a little drifting amounts to reckless driving and jail time.

I like his videos and have seen all of them. When ever I get the chance to drift I drift as well


----------

